
Could We Colonize Another Planet? - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2016/02/17/space-colonization-colonize-another-planet/
======
simonblack
No.

A similar, but much easier task than colonising Mars, would be to colonise
Antarctica. We've had the technology to do so for at least a hundred years or
more. But apart from a few very isolated groups, nothing has been done. We
have not had the cash or the inclination to colonise Antarctica -no permanent
cities or factories- in all that time.

